# Dovetail Fixture for drawer construction



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I made a fixture for cutting dovetails about 28 years ago. Thought of some changes I could make to the tired old bird. 

We have a few things now we didn't back then. Like these swanky cam levers. They really work well even for us old guys. 

This fixture is designed to build drawers. It's not meant to be a end all do all dovetail machine. Just a fast method for making drawers as it cuts both pieces at the same time.

https://youtu.be/vq7fl1P6xck

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Double trouble?*

Not sure why Im posting double pics. Help

Al


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone else has been today too Al. Some kinda glitch.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

It seems to work very well. N


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice fixture, Al. And we get to see it in stereo.


----------



## tbahorski (Nov 11, 2014)

Al,
Beautiful fixture, and a great video showing the operation.

Tom B.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. 

This weekend I'm going to make a new "comb" out of phenolic. I've actually never used phenolic before. What a nice material for fixtures.

Al


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice fixture Al. Looks like a lot of work.

I've been thinking about clamps like you've used here for a router table fence. Can you tell me where you found those, or even what they're called so I can search for them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Paul; I'm pretty sure Lee Valley carries them...
Cam Clamp Mechanism (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools
They have a couple of different sizes.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

TenGees said:


> Nice fixture Al. Looks like a lot of work.
> 
> I've been thinking about clamps like you've used here for a router table fence. Can you tell me where you found those, or even what they're called so I can search for them.


Paul

I believe cam lever clamps is correct. I searched the net over and came back to Rochler Supply for these. $10 a pair. Two sizes. 1/4-20 and 5/16-18. I used the bigger of the two. 

This style allows the screw to come thru the lever a little longer than the other styles I found.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Paul; I'm pretty sure Lee Valley carries them...
> Cam Clamp Mechanism (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools
> They have a couple of different sizes.


These are from Rockler.
Lee Vally are a little smaller and the screw length has to be a more exact length to work. Also they are black.

Al


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Also they are black."
LOL! 
A spray can of Blue paint would cost almost as much as the clamps...


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Here's some more Clamps - Cam Clamp Kit


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

woodie26 said:


> Here's some more Clamps - Cam Clamp Kit


These are nice. They would probably work the best due to allowing the screw to protrude out the lever more. Or if you like red better than blue or black. 

But they cost $1.50 more each. 

Thanks for your input, Al


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually I like the red ones and the blue ones better but the black ones are driving distance so I'll probably get those. They would be nice for locking a router fence down. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## nsecrist (Jan 13, 2015)

*Very Cool!*

Was this a hard jig to make?

The cam clamps look like the ones at Rockler?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Easy peasy*



nsecrist said:


> Was this a hard jig to make?
> 
> The cam clamps look like the ones at Rockler?


When I was a younger man I built a fixture like this. It was not hard but you need to be accurate when making the "comb" template. In the process of doing this you learn how to make box joints. So there is that added benefit.

I've designed it to be easier to build and set up. And yes the cam levers are from Rockler. Which adds $20 bucks to the cost. But the rest is found in your shop and at the blue box store. I have a detailed list.

Al


----------



## CASparky (Oct 14, 2004)

Well when I first clicked on this thread, one of the posted entries had a comment of "a master woodworker makes it look like no errors were made." I do not see that one now that I have signed in.

Bob must have been a really good master woodworker as I am still wondering how many times he had to do a set of dovetails on camera for one to come out? 

I must not be a woodworker period!! I wasted three sets of expensive lumber (and using two different dovetail jig plates), and finally cut all the pieces and lap jointed them together for enough stock for the intended sized box, screwing or nailing things together. It is far from the intended show off piece but it keeps the dust off.
I'll just stick with metalworking! Thank You very much.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Easy peasy*



CASparky said:


> Well when I first clicked on this thread, one of the posted entries had a comment of "a master woodworker makes it look like no errors were made." I do not see that one now that I have signed in.
> 
> Bob must have been a really good master woodworker as I am still wondering how many times he had to do a set of dovetails on camera for one to come out?
> 
> ...


The video was me cutting the second dovetail on the fixture. This fixture comes with instructions. Its not the do all fixture as it focuses on the construction of drawers.

Al


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

This looks like a really good jig for the job and the set you made looks as good as you could get. Its not quite clear how you build the jig or how the set up works to fix the correct offset so the two parts will fit accurately.

I am new to routers and only bought my first ones last year (De Walt 625, UJK table and later Trition A001 to use in the table as its easier to change the bits than with the De Walt). So far all I have done is to make a few fences and some skirting boards for our house in France. I had a lot of trouble getting a good finish on the skirting (MDF) as it came out rather "fuzzy" on the surface. It seemed best with the first trial piece I made when I did it in one pass even thought this removed a lot of waste in one go. When I did more using several passes of about 3mm each cut it wasn't as good. I also made a set of stairs for the bathroom having made a jig to cut the stringers and that worked pretty well.

I would quite like to try and make this jig. Are there drawings available?

Thanks for the tips so far.

I have attached a few pics of the skirting,the tilted fence I made for it and the stairs etc.

Mike (UK, France and Cyprus (but no workshop in Cyprus or UK)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Easy as cake*



katabrontes said:


> This looks like a really good jig for the job and the set you made looks as good as you could get. Its not quite clear how you build the jig or how the set up works to fix the correct offset so the two parts will fit accurately.
> 
> I am new to routers and only bought my first ones last year (De Walt 625, UJK table and later Trition A001 to use in the table as its easier to change the bits than with the De Walt). So far all I have done is to make a few fences and some skirting boards for our house in France. I had a lot of trouble getting a good finish on the skirting (MDF) as it came out rather "fuzzy" on the surface. It seemed best with the first trial piece I made when I did it in one pass even thought this removed a lot of waste in one go. When I did more using several passes of about 3mm each cut it wasn't as good. I also made a set of stairs for the bathroom having made a jig to cut the stringers and that worked pretty well.
> 
> ...


Mike
The fixture is very easy to build and as I have said earlier in the thread. Its a good project for a new woodworker because you will learn a few things about woodworking in the process.

The fixture sets both pieces in the correct position so that when the cut is made you are cutting both mating pieces at the same time. Therefore, they both mate up perfectly every time. 

The fixture adjusts to the thickness of the stock you are working with without having to actually measure the stock. There is a full set of instructions that tell you how to set it to get started. You then cut two scrap pieces of the same thickness to make the needed micro adjustments before cutting the wood for your project.

Did you watch the video? 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Phrolic in Phenolic*

Well I found some phenolic on ebay of the paper based kind. Price was right so I bought it and slapped the finger joint fixture on the table saw (miter gauge with scrap wood screwed to it) and cut a new "comb" template.

I found the material cut well but not as pleasantly as wood and sanding would have left a less than desirable look. So I just cleaned it up the best I could without changing the factory finish. Bet it wears like iron.

Anyone want to comment on their experience with this material?

Al


----------



## radiorich (Mar 26, 2015)

well I think it turned out just fine


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Al

Just watched the video and found the link to eBay for the plans etc.

I will order the DVDs and try to make the jig when we get back to France in June.

In the meantime I will explore sources for the clamps in UK.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

katabrontes said:


> Hi Al
> 
> Just watched the video and found the link to eBay for the plans etc.
> 
> ...


Mike
If you need to you can make some cam lever clamps. It just takes a few minutes and they work well. That's what I used for 20 some years.

Im also sure you can find them on eBay. That's where I picked up the last set I used.

Al


----------



## rbs (Jan 6, 2009)

Just ordered it, Thanks


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Mike
> If you need to you can make some cam lever clamps. It just takes a few minutes and they work well. That's what I used for 20 some years.
> 
> Im also sure you can find them on eBay. That's where I picked up the last set I used.
> ...


Hi Al Not on UK eBay sadly although Rockler will ship to UK but not sure about cost. Having looked around I have found a very similar tool from Axminster (http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-dovetail-jig)which looks good value at UK£70 or so although it uses bearing guided cutters instead of a template bush. By the time I've bought the bits yours won't end up costing much less. Still thinking about it. Nice to make your own of course but not sure if I could do as neat a job as you!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

katabrontes said:


> Hi Al Not on UK eBay sadly although Rockler will ship to UK but not sure about cost. Having looked around I have found a very similar tool from Axminster (http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-dovetail-jig)which looks good value at UK£70 or so although it uses bearing guided cutters instead of a template bush. By the time I've bought the bits yours won't end up costing much less. Still thinking about it. Nice to make your own of course but not sure if I could do as neat a job as you!


Its an easy build and the fact that its made out of wood makes it work better in a few ways. Did you see the picture of my first jig? Its 30 years old. I used it last on 18 drawers. Some were 12" deep.

If you decide to buy one, I'd recommend the Porter Cable line in this price range.

Al


----------



## TropicalGuyCns (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Al,

I tried to buy a copy of your Jig Plans on Ebay with no success. Please advise if these are available. contact [email protected]

Regards,
Wal. Rogers.
Australia.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*UK eBay and the world*



TropicalGuyCns said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I tried to buy a copy of your Jig Plans on Ebay with no success. Please advise if these are available. contact [email protected]
> 
> ...


The plan has been sold in over 23 countries including Australia. Can you shop UK eBay?

Al


----------



## radiorich (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello AL ,
that jig looks great the one I have is a store bought one from the 70s built for craftsmen


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

radiorich said:


> Hello AL ,
> that jig looks great the one I have is a store bought one from the 70s built for craftsmen


Thanks for saying so. Is it time to move up? This one will cut ia a 11" drawer. 

Al


----------

